# OKUMA ALC-20CS MAG SURF REEL



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Used but in mint condition Okuma ALC-20CS Mag surf reel for sale. Received as a gift and decided I had too may reels. Perfect working condition with no issues. Specs and pictures are below. Retails new for $150. Selling for $100 which includes shipping to anywhere in the U.S.

Retrieval Hand: Right
Gear Ratio: 6.2:1
Reel Weight: 14.55 oz.
Max Drag: 16.5 lbs.


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Priced reduced to $90.


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

Too many reels? I don’t understand the words you are typing 😊

PM sent.


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL, I know what you mean. Sold to jcbrock pending payment.


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Reel has been sold.


----------

